# Hi all. New to this forum but not to Halloween.



## rasp (Apr 4, 2006)

Howdy everyone. Just posting a hellow. Lurked here for a wile and thought I'd join in on the fun.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Street rasp, glad you decided to come out of lurkdome and join in.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey rasp. Welcome to the street.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hello rasp. Glad you came out of hiding.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Glad to see you! Welcome!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome to Unpleasant Street, Rasp. Glad to have you around.


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome Rasp. Glad to see more of us stalkers coming out.

Sue


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Rasp, definitely a great name, lol. Thanks for joining in, I know you'll enjoy!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Michigal said:


> Welcome Rasp. Glad to see more of us stalkers coming out.
> 
> Sue


 There aren't any closets involved..are there? Not that there's anything wrong with that..


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the street Rasp


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welocome Rasp! And if there were closets, assuming the good ol' Dr. Morbius is just playing mind tricks.....
What was I saying? 
oh yeah, watch out for that good ol' Dr. M. huh? 

lol!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Mark said:


> You are making me feel like an old man with my 5 posts to date.


Hey Mark, nothing a pair of sneakers won't fix


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the street, Rasp!!!!


----------



## rasp (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the welcome. Looking forward to sharing and learning ideas form everyone here.
No, no closets involved. Just a room under the basement with a very heavy door. LOL


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Rasp!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome.


----------

